# Newbie from Australia



## Wheekerz (Jun 24, 2014)

Hello 

My name is Melanie and I'm 18 years old from Tasmania, Australia. I have been browsing and reading this forum as a non-member for a whole now and decided that it was probably time to join.

Currently, I don't not own any mice but I will as soon as I am able to find some. I have done a lot of research over the past few months and have found that a mouse or two will be a great addition for me. I will not and I do not intend to breed my mice. I do however enjoy reading about all the genetics.

I'm animal lover and I don't think there is an animal that I do not like. I'm a registered breeder and exhibit of pedigree cavies (Guinea Pigs) and have been for the past three and a half years. Along with my guinea pigs we own tropical fish, three cats, two rabbits and a beagle. I enjoy trying my best to give my pets the greatest life possible.

I'm looking forward to being a member of the fourm. Although I can't help with answering questions etc I will enjoy reading.

Thanks, 
Mel


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello


----------



## krazykritterz (Apr 19, 2014)

Welcome!!!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hello and welcome.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Rambo-Bright (Jun 5, 2013)

Hello fellow Aussie! *waves* 
Nice to see another Tasmanian, the fancy is rather small that way, so the more the merrier!
I'm in NSW.


----------

